# Getting A big Head



## tbow388 (Apr 21, 2014)

I am excited. I decided to grow cauliflower this year. 18 plants.

This is my first head.

What are your tips on cauliflower?


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 21, 2014)

You need to tie the leaves closed if you want it to stay white. And powder it with a insecticide. Maybe you know this? A little on the head and some on the leaves worms will eat the leaves and crap on the head if you dont, or eat the head itself. Just pull the leaves together and tie with a piece of string or something, as high up as possible .


----------



## billb (Apr 28, 2014)

broccoli and cauliflower I spray with BT (Bacillius thuringiensis) for the worms/moth
+1 on hide the cauliflower head from the sun or it will get a tan


----------

